# Skilled Worker Immigration Fee.



## hussanali (May 26, 2011)

What is total fee of skilled immigration? 
& what are chances of approval if somebody pass eligibility test! :clap2:


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Go on cic.gc.ca. That will give you all answers that you need different prices depending on size of you family.

Hope this helps as for approval if you have the points that are need and all the info that's needed then that's a start.

Can be a lot of paperwork but it's up to the canadian government at the end of the day. 

Lots to do!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mashmq (May 28, 2011)

Hey all ..... i am also planing to move to Canada on Skilled immigration program along with my family....please do Help,,,as i posses around 6 years of live working experience with Foreigners as Technical Support Engineer in Health Care Engineering Field .... Even i had made an official visit to Germany for software and Technical Training on various products ...

Looking to hear


----------

